# dealings with the new Webasto Dual Top heater ???



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

We have a new Ci and the new Webasto diesel Dual top heater is playing up... well not working !

I spoke to webasto and they gave me an agents No. in Gloucester but we are in Northampton 2 hrs away !

The agent said all the units he has seen fitted in the new Ci`s have been badly installed and that it may need refitting properly and may need new parts if it has broken due to poor fitting.

He also said to take it up with the dealer who should put in a claim to Ci to book it in with themselfs

Sounds like a propper pain in the but.. with more than one trip to Gloucester and we want to use the damn van....

any advice greatly recieved...


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Is it the one with a digital display and programable timer?


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

no... it just has a dial to turn for temp and a switch for selection..


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Oh sorry...it's not like ours then.

Is it not starting up or what?


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

you can hear it fire up and hear it rubbling away under the van. its warming the water but not blowing any hot air into the van....


it is leaking water out the bottom of one of the pipes going into it...


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Oh dear...not sound too good then!

Good luck getting it sorted.


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

Update....

after being pushed from pilar to post with the dealer/ webasto and our local Ci agent ( as we did`nt buy locally the local dealer did`nt want to do the waranty work! ) i decided to look at the thing myself.

I was told by a webasto dealer that the most common problem with these new Dual tops is Ci not installing them correctly. Where the water pipes come down from the van and join the heater unit they are supposed to fixed with compression fittings. Instead Ci have been fitting them with jubaliee clips and subsequently they have been leaking. When i got under the van and removed the protective boot this was exactly the case. The pipes were leaking like billyo ! The leaking water was then being drawn straight into the air inlet of the heater and filling the thing with water !

A couple of compression fittings later and half an hour removing unwanted water and hey pressto ! We now have a perfectly functioning heater that took all of and hour to sort out.

I just find it very frustrating when you spend 45k on a new van and the following weekend your underneath it putting things right because nobody will sort it for you !!!!!

A big learning curve !!!


----------

